# (WA) -Titled NAFC Carbon Son at stud



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

AFC The Blueprint call name:Webster 
LR-163837G24M-
LR-EL32996M24-
Eyes Cerfed
CNM clear
EIC – carrier
90 pounds, good looking, big boned dog
Easy to train 
Tractable, versatile, team player, - Open win (PRTA in CA 2010) and SRS (Scio OR) win in the same year
All points Amateur owner handled
Webster spent 4 months in training at McKenna Kennels as a young dog (12-15 months) and two months as a three year old. This was all winter time training, as that is the hardest time of year for me to train, the short days and a fulltime job cut into training time! The rest of the time he hs been owner trained.

Trial Record
13 derby points
Qualifying 1st, 2nd, 4th and Jam out of 4 quals and a Am Jam as a two year old
Amateur Win, third, fourth and Jam as a three year old
Open win, two Amateur seconds, two Amateur fourths, and 7 all- age Jams at 5.

Sire: NAFC FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek 
Dam: Widgeon’s C.C. Water Back*** (FC AFC Crow River’s Malarky’s Cougar X GMNR Action Cam MH) 
Nice out cross to Lean Mac females - no Lean Mac in his pedigree. For more information/pictures and pedigree go to www.yelmlabs.com
Contact Marion Carey at [email protected] or 360 870-8083 
No pms please


----------

